
Hacking Transcend WiFi SD Cards - iambot
http://haxit.blogspot.com/
======
ColinWright
Significant discussion from 140 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6195627](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6195627)

Discussion there is closed, so if you had anything to add, you'll need to do
it here.

There's also a massive discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6980058](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6980058)

    
    
        On Hacking MicroSD Cards
        (bunniestudios.com)
    

There are other submissions, but they have no comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6900366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6900366)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6419921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6419921)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6383511](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6383511)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6197648](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6197648)

